# Transferir datos en un radio de 500km



## el odiseo (Ene 6, 2011)

Necesito construir 20 detectores que me informen de lo siguiente en un contenedor de 200 litros cada uno

00 Avería
01 Contenedor al 50% de su capacidad
10 Contenedor al 75% de su capacidad
11 Contenedor al máximo


Estos contenedores estaran en un radio de 500km y la idea es enviar la información a una central, estaba pensando en RF pero no se su alcance, quizás por un dispositivo GPS podría ser una mejor opción, estoy abierto a usar aplicaciones con dispositivos moviles, pero no tengo experiencia en este tema, alguna sugerencia o rumbo por el cuál deba investigar?

Algo de info extra sobre el por que de esta idea:
(La idea de este proyecto es hacer eficiente la recolección de estos contenedores y economizar su monitorización)

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2011)

Busca información en el Foro sobre como enviar datos por telefonía celular.


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 6, 2011)

te diria que conectaces 20 netebook a 20 modens moviles pero no es practico 

e oido que podes modificar la antena de directv para utilizarla como trasmizor pero no se (lo escuche por hay no se si es verdad o mentira)


----------



## Gradmaster (Ene 6, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con fogonazo, investiga sobre telefonia GSM y comndos AT, saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2011)

el odiseo dijo:


> Necesito construir 20 detectores que me informen de lo siguiente en un contenedor de 200 litros cada uno
> 
> 00 Avería
> 01 Contenedor al 50% de su capacidad
> ...



Contenedores de que? GPS es un dispositivo para posicionamiento satelital.. que tiene que ver?

Para pensar en soluciones con conectividad de celulares GPRS. 2G o 3G deberias saber primero si en ese radio de 500km tenes cobertura, sino ya tenes que pensar en otro tipo de solucion.

Si lo hicieras via RF para cubrir 500km tenes que pensar en algo en la banda de HF. Es viable dado que son pocos datos lo que envias.

En ese radio de 500km tenes conectividad de internet? wifi? esta seria otra opcion..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

. . .  telefonía satelital . . . . cara.


----------



## el odiseo (Ene 7, 2011)

Los contenedores tendran liquidos residuales que provienen de Restaurantes y Hoteles, por lo que estarán ubicados en partes urbanas, lo que significa que si tengo covertura satelital o Internet

En un futuro la idea es implementerlos en otras ciudades por lo que me gustaría una solución que pueda usar después, si lo más económico y práctico es por Alta Frecuencia pues bienvenido


Los contenedores deberían de tener dispositivos de detección prácticos y económicos que puedan enviar esta info a una central donde pueda procesarse esta información para su gestion, repito no tengo experiencia en telecomunicaciones, pero me ayudarían mucho aconsejandome la solcuión más práctica

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2011)

Manda un SMS con el código del contenedor y el nivel.


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 8, 2011)

http://www.ace.ual.es/~jgazquez/icons/rmod1.pdf

aca tenes un pdf de como enviar datos por radio

y aca 

unos mini servidores

http://www.cyberhades.com/2009/07/12/8-proyectos-para-realizar-con-mini-servidores/

investica talves sirvan para lo que necesitas


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 8, 2011)

Si siempre estaran en ciudad con cobertura tenes que evaluar el costro del proyecto  como desarrollo de alguna solucion a medida del tipo HF  o la contrapartida en utilizar lo que ya otro invirtio como una prestadora de servicios telefonicos lo que te salga mas barato o sms como postearon teniendo un costo por mensaje vs una tarifa plana de datos y enviar por gprs. Me parece que es lo mas economico costo/beneficio. Si me decis que en cada sector donde estan los contenedores hay un pc con internet.. entonces buscaria como mandar la señal del contenedor a la pc y de ahi tengo los datos de todos en un servidor de internet pudiendo monitorear en tiempo real.

Por lo que describis lo que estas tratando de resolver es que la recoleccion sea dinamica en funcion de todos aquellos contenedores que estan llenos en lugar de pasar por todos y recolectar los que estan menos llenos y hasta vacios, optimizando la recoleccion. Si es esto, se deberia conocer previamente -segun la estadistica- cual es la proporcion en % actualmente y cuanto impacta en costo en su recoleccion. Es decir si salgo con 10 camiones para recolectar algo supuesto.. y resulta que me vengo con una carga de un 10% en cada uno, podria con este sistema al conocer la carga previa, salir con uno solo y volver 100% de lleno.

EDITO: Del analisis anterior tambien hay que evaluar que costo tiene la salida del camion si tiene que ir a buscar el 10% solamente porque el resto no se termino de llenar.. Ese ruteo -a medida- por recolectar lo que esta mas lleno cuanto representa en un ruteo normal por todos. Porque si al otro dia los que estaban pocos llenos tengo que salir a buscarlos, entonces.. cual es el ahorro? hay que medir eso. Recien cuando todos estos datos se tengan sobre la mesa se evalua el proyecto y se resuelve, pasando al area tecnica donde se preguntaran bueno esto es lo que tenemos y necesitamos resolver.. tenemos el costo del collar, vamos por el perro..


----------



## el odiseo (Ene 15, 2011)

Una pregnuta estos miniservidores que distancia que alcance tienen?, me gustaría saber el potencia de sus caracteristicas, he leido que se puede programar en C y en Linux(no tengo nada de experiencia en este último) es difícil hacer interfase de este miniservidor con algún sensor y que puerto utiliza? hay alguien que ya tenga experiencia utilizandolo, que tanta fiabilidad tienen a largo plazo?



Por otro lado, me gustaría saber que herramientas puedo tener al obtener información con un SMS, esta info es enviarla por GPRS a alguna central y simplemente procesarla? como funciona esto?

Lo que dice el brujo es cierto, antes de suponer si es más económico implantar estos sistemas o no, debería saber que solución es la mejor y más económica y a partir de aqui evaluar y decidir


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 15, 2011)

Me falto preguntar si los camiones hacen 500km para el recorrido.. como es la logistica de recoleccion


----------



## el odiseo (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola el Brujo, la fase de logistica esta apenas en idea y desarrollo, pero te detallo en general la cuestion

Los camiones no necesariamente ´harían ese recorrido, inicialmente empezaremos con 20 contenedores que estarán dentro de la misma ciudad , pero en una segunda fase próxima se intalarán en otra ciudad cerca de la principal, donde según lo que me han comentado, la distacia que yo debía de considerar son 500 km

Se intentará poner estos contenedores en zonas turisticas hotelera, la idea es usar el mismo método en varias ciudades, la idea es automatizar estos contenedores y que no sean nuestros 'proveedores' de aceite quienes nos avicen de si estan llenos o no...


----------



## Dano (Ene 16, 2011)

Los hoteles y lugares donde se colocarán los tanques disponen de wifi gratis?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 16, 2011)

Me parece que si no existe nada y todo hay que imaginar.. las posibilidades de soluciones como de fracasos son equivalente.. hay que hacer entonces al reves.. que conectividad dispongo en todos los puntos actualmente, que radio de accion hay.. contra alguna solucion propia tipo -centro de operaciones- costo/beneficio entre ambos.. inversiones iniciales, amortizacion.. o sea la decision no es tecnica.. o tecnologica.. cuando este esa decision.. recien ahi se dice esto como lo hacemos? que sale cada una de las posibilidades.. y vamos con esta..

Por lo que decis los tanques son de aceite de cocina? y que hace el camion? recambio o sea esta el proveedor por un lado, uds con la logistica y distribucion y los clientes de ambos.. como se enteran los proveedores de aceite actualmente? porque no quieren que siga asi?

Como se descargan los tanques? a mano, por cañeria, etc..


----------



## el odiseo (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola

No aún no existe nada


Esta idea es para implementarse en México, el AVUS(Aceite usado es para producción de biodiesel)


La idea es usar un tubo de unos 10 o 12 cm de diametro y usar un flotador con un 'metal interno' entonces la idea es posicionar dos sensores al 50% y al 75% de su nivel, esto se haría para estanques de 200 y 500 litros

Inicialmente se quiere hacer una prueba de 20 contenedores, mismos que aún se negocían situación, la idea en un futuro es llegar a varios centenares, por eso lo de la importancia de que la solución valga para distancias más largas


La idea de tener por alguna pagina el nivel real(aproximado) que tiene estos estanques te da posibilidad de saber cuanto biodiesel eres capaz de producir y con cuanto más hay que complementar para llegar a los litros de biodiesel(como comprar más aceite o producirlo por alguna oleaginosa)

Entonces enviar esta información por GPS/GPRS a una pagina y visualizar datos como de velocidad de llenado, frecuancia de recolección etc etc


Las ventajas de poder saber cuando recolectar el aceite nos permitirá eficientar rutas o inclisive hacer outsourcing en su recolección por pipas, aún no sabemos como será el contenedor, pero será cuestion de proponer para que el diseño del contenedor se pueda adaptar 

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 24, 2011)

Bueno sobre la base del post #15 tienen que arrancar y ahora le sumo que los contendedores deberan tener/disponer de energia para poder transmitir el status. Cuando dice enviar por GPS, a que te refieres? los contendedores van a estar distintos lugares que no los conocen?

A que distancia puede estar un contenedor del proximo mas cercano? van a estar solo de a uno o baterias de contenedores? 

El aceite de auto quemado sirve para el mismo fin?


----------



## el odiseo (Ene 25, 2011)

Hay una aplicación que he visto que es por envíos por SMS y usan un dispositivo GPS(o eso creo por quien diseño esto y me lo exlpico, pero me gustaría saber a que se refería exactamente) que no vale más de 100 Dllrs, hacen la interfase con este dispositivo y envian la señal a la pagina (link que pongo abajo)

Solo se paga por la red y hacen algo parecido a lo que aconseja Scooter

http://avlgistop.dynalias.net/principal.php


Los contenedores pueden estar cercas en unas zonas(por ejemplo un area hotelera tendrá un radio menor, distancia que desconozco ahora mismo) pero tambien habrá contenedores a distancias a las afueras de la ciudad o en ciudades contiguas y los contenedores van a estar uno a uno

El aceite de auto no puede ser usado, únicamente aceite vegetal usado 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2011)

el odiseo dijo:


> Hay una aplicación que he visto que es por envíos por SMS y....


Alguien ya te había sugerido algo de eso


Fogonazo dijo:


> Busca información en el Foro sobre como enviar datos por telefonía celular.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/conexion-celular-micro-2807/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/celular-controle-on-off-electrodomesticos-7385/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/comunicacion-celular-pc-835/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/hacer-llamada-telefonica-pic-celular-50283/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/enviar-mensajes-texto-sin-usar-teclado-celular-1681/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sensor-nivel-envie-senal-via-celular-24959/

Y hay varios temas mas al respecto.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2011)

el odiseo dijo:


> Hay una aplicación que he visto que es por envíos por SMS y usan un dispositivo GPS(o eso creo por quien diseño esto y me lo exlpico, pero me gustaría saber a que se refería exactamente) que no vale más de 100 Dllrs, hacen la interfase con este dispositivo y envian la señal a la pagina (link que pongo abajo)
> 
> Solo se paga por la red y hacen algo parecido a lo que aconseja Scooter
> 
> ...



Mira, lo que hacen con ese dispositivo yo hice algo similar con un celular con GPS. La aplicacion es para cosas que se muevan.. de ahi el GPS que te manda por sms las coordenadas. Usar ese dispositivo con esa plataforma para algo que va a estar quieto.. no lo veo.. ademas te falta todo el resto. Si los contendores van en grupo tenes la ventaja que usas un solo modulo de comunicacion y de interfase con cada uno de ellos, bateria, etc.. si cada contendedor debe tener todo eso, sera mas caro.

Continua buscando, yo ya te di mi opinion sobre lo viable del proyecto. Sin armar algo real vamos a estar eternamente. bye


----------

